# guest vs Member



## swasuth (Apr 29, 2007)

I just recently started showing up as a guest rather than a member.  Is there somebody that I e-mail direct with this problem


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 29, 2007)

swasuth said:


> I just recently started showing up as a guest rather than a member.  Is there somebody that I e-mail direct with this problem



You are showing as Guest because you entered your Member Login password into your bbs profile, instead of the BBS Member code.  Please see this post which will show you how to get this squared away quite easily:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## swasuth (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought I did everything right but I must have goofed.  I do not know how to get out of this.  I do not post that much but I would like to get into the sightings and the other member only privileges.  Very frustrating.  I think I should pick up my marbles & go home.  I am in my 70's & do not find this very user friendly for the old folk.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 30, 2007)

I think this could have been simplified.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 30, 2007)

swasuth said:


> I thought I did everything right but I must have goofed.  I do not know how to get out of this.  I do not post that much but I would like to get into the sightings and the other member only privileges.  Very frustrating.  I think I should pick up my marbles & go home.  I am in my 70's & do not find this very user friendly for the old folk.




I have made the appropriate changes for you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 30, 2007)

Jim Bryan said:


> I think this could have been simplified.



how so?  Feedback?


----------



## swasuth (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you, thank you.  --------So happy to be a Tug Member again.  I love TUG


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 30, 2007)

anytime...happy to help!


----------



## djs (Apr 30, 2007)

I think Human Nature is to blame for a lot of the issues people have had (myself included).  We tend to say "yeah, yeah..." when we think we know something.  I thought I knew what I was doing my first try too, and later got the message about an invalid password.  Had I read the ENTIRE post and looked at the screen prints that had been provided, I wouldn't have had any problem.  In hindsight, the screen prints by themselves might have been enough.  

All any of us needed to do was read the entire set of directions, and then follow those instructions (as evidenced by the many people who were successful in getting their new member password into their profile w/o needing assistance).  This is not to suggest that many people didn't have a problem, but I do believe that those problems were a result not reading all the steps.


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 1, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> how so?  Feedback?





What I'm basing my statement on is: Just look at the many threads and advice. My suggestion is to delete all threads and advice and start over with concise, simple step by step. Explain it only one way. I've never seen so much confusion.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 1, 2007)

Jim Bryan said:


> What I'm basing my statement on is: Just look at the many threads and advice. My suggestion is to delete all threads and advice and start over with concise, simple step by step. Explain it only one way. I've never seen so much confusion.



For those of us who have successfully changed our profile, and added the code word, we will not see the big red warning box. This box has very good directions on how to find the membership codeword and how to put that into your profile. 

So just click on the link in the box and go from there.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 1, 2007)

Jim Bryan said:


> What I'm basing my statement on is: Just look at the many threads and advice. My suggestion is to delete all threads and advice and start over with concise, simple step by step. Explain it only one way. I've never seen so much confusion.



compared to the number of people that have successfully changed it...the numbers of threads are quite small.

The instructions are placed in numerous areas, numerous emails, and numerous announcement bulletins.

I do not see any other way to more prominently announce how to fix the problem.


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 1, 2007)

Your right. No problems.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 1, 2007)

I did not say there were no problems, but as in other threads...pointing out a problem...but not offering an alternative suggestion to fix a particular problem is not terribly helpful at the moment =)


----------

